# White Water Kayak Helmet for Biking?



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

My kayak helmet was stolen so I'm looking for a new one. Is is OK to use a kayak helmet for mountain bike riding?

I'm looking at is the NRS Anarchy Helmet, CE EN 1385 certified (different certification than bike helmets but certified none the less). That helmet also uses ConeHead™ foam just like many bike-specific helmets are starting to use.

From what I've researched the biggest difference is that bike helmets seem to be 1-use items (i.e. you take a bad spill, crack your helmet, and you should immediately replace it) whereas kayaking helmets are usually used until something wears out on them through use (i.e foam starts to degrade, straps dryrot, etc.). 

I only want 1 helmet for now since I'm a bit broke after buying my new bike, and just want basic protection for the basic/easy type of riding I'm going to be doing. I'm looking at a kayak-specific helmet (instead of a bike-specific) because bike helmets aren't specifically meant to be dunked in water over and over again but kayak helmets are.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Quite possibly the worst money-saving strategy I've heard this year.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

OldManBike said:


> Quite possibly the worst money-saving strategy I've heard this year.


Why do you say that? Something is better than nothing correct? And I doubt I'm going to be getting up to more than 10 MPH with my basic riding skills at the moment (last 8 mile trip top speed was 7 or 8).

Most basic bike helmets are CPSC certified, correct? Kayak helmets are CE EN 1385 certified. Putting things very basically, the biggest test is the accelerated weight/impact test (i.e. a helmet with an average weight head inside it, impacting a solid object at a certain m/sec) - for my style of riding (again, not fast, and not on roads with cars) it's a wash between the two.

If we're talking about ATSM rated bike/inline skating/downhill racing/BMX trick riding/(i.e. things I will never be doing), then yes, those rated helmets are definitely more robust than a kayak helmet.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Because it's your brain, dummy. Because low riding skills are a ridiculously bad reason to cheap out on a bike helmet. Because a shower cap stuffed with newspaper might be better than nothing too, but that's not the standard you should be using.

Riding in that helmet in the summer will be like riding with your head in a pizza oven. You have never seen a bike helmet with that little ventilation, and there is a reason.

Plus you have no idea whether the impact testing for whitewater-helmet certification is similar to bike-helmet testing.

If your budget really is $90, buy two $45 helmets, one designed for boating and one for riding.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Good point on the ventilation!

I guess the question I should really be asking is are there any multi-sport helmets rated for *BOTH* CPSC (or European 1078 biking certification) *AND* EN 1385 certification?

...currently googling now and will post if I find anything good (might help somebody else out). I definitely don't want to own like 3 different helmets for the specific sports I'm interested in (kayaking, biking, and maybe spelunking/climbing which my buddies have been trying to get me into).

**EDIT** Looking at the Kong Scarab helmet so far - certified for pretty much anything and decent ventilation:

Scarab - Helmets - KONG Italy
(can't find it for sale anywhere though...might be discontinued ;(


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Did a quick search. Easy to find a certified name brand bike helmet online for under $15 with free shipping.


----------

